# Turbo/max Fan



## 09OUTIE (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm kinda new to the site, but you guys have helped me out very much. My 09 OUTBACK 250RS just arrived at the RV dealer and was going to have some extras put on before I take full ownership. I decided on two turbo/max fans (w/out thermo) one in the bathroom and one in the living area. Would this be overkill on ventilation or will I be good to go? The reason I decided on two is because of the price ($400 for both fans installed). I figured some fellow OUTBACKERS would steer me in the right direction. THANK YOU...


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my fan, I have the one with the thermostat. Generally I just open one window and then turn the fan on and it makes a wind tunnel and cools down the TT quickly. Two fans, one pushing, one pulling would be amazing, they would cool the trailer substantially faster. I use mine all the time when parked for my dogs or a quick lunch, beats hooking up the generator.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I installed a Turbo-Maxx fan in my 21RS. I placed it over the vent in the main living area. It works very well for us.

Since this fan moves up to 900 Standard Cubic Feet of air a minute, I think two TurboMAxx fans in your unit would be somewhat overkill.

My bathroom vent fan that came with my camper works fine for the bathroom. And since the bathroom door stays closed all the time (when it's open it's in the way), a Turbo-Maxx in the bath vent would not be fully utilitzed.

I put a Maxx Air vent over my bathroom vent. A LOT less money and still gives you the option of leaving the bathroom vent open during rain.

Dan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had 2 high flow fans in the OB. Now have 4 in the Silverback. I don't think you can have too many personally!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the Outbackers....!!

We have a 250RS also and have only opted for the Maxaair II vents on both. The bathroom already has a fan and thought I would wait a season to see how much we would use the fans vs the AC. Personally, I would have only put one in the kitchen area - I think that would have been plenty.

Best of Luck with your new OB - we really like the layout of the 250RS.

Rick


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It depends on you camping location and methods you want to use to stay cool. Being from Ohio if you have shore power you will more then likely run the AC but if you don't then 2 of these fans would make a nice breeze.

If I were to do it I would have one in the bath room replacing the air beater in there then one at the other extreme end of the trailer. The one in the bathroom does a great job of removing humidity from showers and baths and the door being cut two inches from the floor they will pull plenty of air from the rest of the trailer if you have to leave the door shut.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Having two of these is a good idea if you do any amount of dry camping as well as take showers in the Outback. Venting the RV while showering and for about 10 minutes after is a good plan, as well as anytime you are cooking. However make sure you have one of the vents open or a window, if you turn both of these bad boys on high and don't and you flush the toilet you are going to get the smell from the black tank because it will follow the path of least resistant which will be pulling fresh air through the vent into the tank and out through the toilet - bad, very bad.

I have one of the small noisy ones in the bathroom now and by spring it will be replaced with something that (A) isn't so loud and annoying, (







something that actually moves a volume of air and © did I mention something that isn't noisy?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I forgot to add that I replaced the motor and fan blade in my bathroom fan. It works much better than the factory fan and cost a WHOLE BUNCH less than a Turbo-Maxx.

No condensation on the mirrors after a shower and a good breeze under the door. I got the parts online (I forget the website) and installed it myself. Still somewhat noisy, but for that matter, so is the Turbo-Maxx when set on the highest speed.

Dan


----------



## 09OUTIE (Sep 20, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> It depends on you camping location and methods you want to use to stay cool. Being from Ohio if you have shore power you will more then likely run the AC but if you don't then 2 of these fans would make a nice breeze.
> 
> If I were to do it I would have one in the bath room replacing the air beater in there then one at the other extreme end of the trailer. The one in the bathroom does a great job of removing humidity from showers and baths and the door being cut two inches from the floor they will pull plenty of air from the rest of the trailer if you have to leave the door shut.


We do alot of FULL HOOKUP camping, so we take all of our showers in the camper. My wife gets cold even if she looks at the AC, so we seldom ever use it... So two turbos will do the trick! Thanks everyone for all of your opinions. By the way, I love this site!!! It has helped me tremendously.


----------



## 09OUTIE (Sep 20, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Having two of these is a good idea if you do any amount of dry camping as well as take showers in the Outback. Venting the RV while showering and for about 10 minutes after is a good plan, as well as anytime you are cooking. However make sure you have one of the vents open or a window, if you turn both of these bad boys on high and don't and you flush the toilet you are going to get the smell from the black tank because it will follow the path of least resistant which will be pulling fresh air through the vent into the tank and out through the toilet - bad, very bad.
> 
> I have one of the small noisy ones in the bathroom now and by spring it will be replaced with something that (A) isn't so loud and annoying, (
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on flushing the toilet! I figured since the Outback is already at the dealer and I pick it up next week I might as well have two installed and be done with it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

09OUTIE said:


> Thanks for the heads up on flushing the toilet! I figured since the Outback is already at the dealer and I pick it up next week I might as well have two installed and be done with it!


Don't forget to take the PDI document. It will save you a lot of hassle and frustration.

PDI

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Having two of these is a good idea if you do any amount of dry camping as well as take showers in the Outback. Venting the RV while showering and for about 10 minutes after is a good plan, as well as anytime you are cooking. *However make sure you have one of the vents open or a window, if you turn both of these bad boys on high and don't and you flush the toilet you are going to get the smell from the black tank because it will follow the path of least resistant which will be pulling fresh air through the vent into the tank and out through the toilet - bad, very bad.
> *
> I have one of the small noisy ones in the bathroom now and by spring it will be replaced with something that (A) isn't so loud and annoying, (
> 
> ...


Sounds like you found this out from experience!


----------



## 09OUTIE (Sep 20, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the heads up on flushing the toilet! I figured since the Outback is already at the dealer and I pick it up next week I might as well have two installed and be done with it!


Don't forget to take the PDI document. It will save you a lot of hassle and frustration.

PDI

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096
[/quote]

Thanks for the reminder! It is printed out and in my camping folder ready to go!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Sounds like you found this out from experience!


Yes and on a warm summer day too.


----------

